
Musical.ly shutting down after $1B acquisition - mmq
https://variety.com/2018/digital/news/musically-shutdown-tiktok-bytedance-1202893205/
======
sdf43543t345
bye bye musical.ly users. Bytedance is your new censhorship encforcing
overlords. The Chinese government has forced Bytedance to censor user content
for "publishing a product that collided with core Socialist values".

[https://variety.com/2018/digital/asia/china-shuts-down-
byted...](https://variety.com/2018/digital/asia/china-shuts-down-bytedance-
parody-site-1202751287/)

------
mayursojitra
Musical.ly now turned into TikTok

------
Steve886
oh freak!

